# can you run 2



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

locomotives dc on the same track at the same time ??


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes. Each loco will take half of the power that the power pack is supplying, and each will run at half of their own specific speed. In other words, if you apply wide open throttle, each loco will move at roughly one-half the speed if it was running alone. And they will undoubtedly run at different speeds, since there is no way I know of to synchronize DC locos.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Yes. Each loco will take half of the power that the power pack is supplying, and each will run at half of their own specific speed. In other words, if you apply wide open throttle, each loco will move at roughly one-half the speed if it was running alone. And they will undoubtedly run at different speeds, since there is no way I know of to synchronize DC locos.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong......


Well, not necessarily. If your power pack puts out, for example, 5 amps,
and each loco motor draws only one amp, they will both run at the normal
speed for whatever voltage is fed to the track. 

The problem is, you have no individual control of the 2 locos unless you
set up a very complicated block system and add a 2nd power pack.

All of which, is why we now have DCC and individual digital control
of each loco on the track.

Don


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have done this, but with only one train. The amps that the locos consume can draw too much and cause the power pack to shut down if it has a n internal overload protector.

That is what made me begin remotoring my Athearn Blue Box locos.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, check this out..........I'm running two Bachmann Spectrum locos lashed together, back to back, as the motive power for 13 Amtrak Superliner cars.
The circuit is 33' with four power drops about 8' apart. DC power is supplied by an MRC 
Tech 3 Power Command 9500.
I can only crank the throttle to about 2/3. Any more and the bloomin' thing would fly off the track!!
Bob


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm running two Life Likes as A-A set. Separately they ran very close to the same speed, and I have them connected with a drawbar so they can't uncouple. I had a bit of derailing for a while, but it was just looseness in the power truck. I think I have it in control now, am working on ditch lights and led headlights. Leds should give me directional lighting without a board, hopefully. I have to put a bridge rectifier in the ditch lights, though, to deal with polarity reverse when the train reverses.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've tested my DC stuff on a circle track to see which of my locos I can run together. I start them at opposite points on the circle and run one forward and one long cab and power up to my operating speed. If they can do laps without with much variation in distance I will consist them together with the slightly faster one in front if I am able to determine which is fast. It has netted me three pairs. My GP-35's in Southern Pacific and Union Pacific. And if I run my Kato ES44AC with a Kato SD70MAC running long cab they work fine as well. For some strange reason as long as the SD70 is facing forward it is noticeably faster, but if it is long cab it slows down.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting speed check. Did you test each loco for speed match forward
and reverse? A better match might be found with A going Forward and B going
backward, for example. 

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Bone1977 said:


> For some strange reason as long as the SD70 is facing forward it is noticeably faster, but if it is long cab it slows down.


Do you think there might be some gear resistance with things turning backwards? Might running it long hood for awhile allow run-in of the gears, reducing the resistance and increasing the speed at any particular throttle setting? I can't think of any other reason the loco would run at different forward and reverse speeds


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Do you think there might be some gear resistance with things turning backwards? Might running it long hood for awhile allow run-in of the gears, reducing the resistance and increasing the speed at any particular throttle setting? I can't think of any other reason the loco would run at different forward and reverse speeds


I honestly do not know. I ran each loco for 20 minutes facing both directions for a break in at various speeds as I have always done. I setup two tracks next to each other to have a race at full power and the results are the same and consistent. I've had no issues with either loco binding or derailing and no excessive wear on any of the wheels. Electrical checks show everything is running fine. Seems my Conrail MAC is just trying to show up the UP  And I'm fine with that.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm new to the forum but not model training 
Yes, you can run two DC locomotives on one track at the same time, but they will both go slower. I've also seen one go a little slower than the other one, but that just might be the gearing and the motor.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yea and more! Ran five (5) yesterday with 14 cars weighted correctly on a 3% grade worked fine! However it does require more throttle to be used, but for some reason all the locos respond better at slow speeds...
My trick and I'm sure some will comment on this is I'm using two standard dc bachmann power packs without blocks. I just sync both using two hands to start then take one to full throttle and use the other for fine control. In this configuration I'm able to achieve great slow control and stupid breakneck fly off the track warp speeds!
Although I'm by no means an electrician but i believe by wiring in parallel i've only increased the amperage and not the volt's. Is this correct?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, wiring in parallel will provide more amps. The
speed controls would affect voltage.

Don


----------

